# Helping out the Economy



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

Finally I got it!!!!!!!

Yesterday I became the proud new owner of a XD 9mm Sub Compact!!! I love it. I have already put about 50rds through it. I think I'm going to name it!!!! Any suggestions?????



Never had a polymer pistol before what should I clean it with???


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

czerbe said:


> Finally I got it!!!!!!!
> 
> Yesterday I became the proud new owner of a XD 9mm Sub Compact!!! I love it. I have already put about 50rds through it. I think I'm going to name it!!!! Any suggestions?????
> 
> Never had a polymer pistol before what should I clean it with???


Congrats! I'm pretty sure it was you who had mentioned the XD9sc was extremely hard to find these days.

Clean it as you would any other firearm.. The only real difference is lubing the slide rails, as they're just small areas of metal on a polymer frame as opposed to the full length rails on a metal frame.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes that was me. I figure to clean it the same is there any certain cleaning solution I should use?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

use a polymenr safe gun cleaner


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice buy I couldnt find one anywhere. Oh well I am the pround new owner of an M&P.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

C-Kicks said:


> Nice buy I couldnt find one anywhere. Oh well I am the pround new owner of an M&P.


Nothing to be ashamed of there. They are a fine weapon :smt023


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

I know I have been looking for this gun for about 6 months and I couldn't find it anyware and then all of a sudden one popped up out of no where and I got a good deal on it Thanks to the guys at www.frenchcreekoutfitters.com There were a big help. M&P great gun just not a Springfield.


----------

